# Joining the GSDCA



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My membership application for the GSDCA has been received and my first issue of the Review came on Monday. Here I go!!

I do not have a GSD yet as I lost my rescued male on March 7th. With any luck, I will have a female in about one year whose maternal grandfather is the 2008 American and Canadian Grand Victor and whose paternal grandfather is a titled West German show line import. The first breeding of this pairing is on the ground now, however, there are two others in line for pick females and I can have the pick female from the repeat breeding in about one year. There are three females and six males in the brand new litter. 

Now to study! I have been showing another breed in AKC conformation for seventeen years and may give my prospective GSD a go as well. However, I am pretty certain that a handler is in order . I may also do UKC shows and IABCA too as I have friends that do all three. In the meantime, I will continue rescuing and fostering until there is a puppy for me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Your on your way! 

Great that you are taking your time. Hey, you think about agility with your dog???


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good Luck and enjoy yourself!!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Your on your way!
> 
> Great that you are taking your time. Hey, you think about agility with your dog???


There are a few good trainers within one hour of me, so agility and rally as well as traditional obedience are all possibilities. In the 90s I put two CDs on non-GSDs in the past and have kept my current dogs trained at the basic level, so anything is possible. I love training and expect to keep any and all dogs that I have (personal and fosters) involved at some level throughout their lives.


----------

